# CM7 best wallpaper size... 1280x1024?



## kobra (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.wallpaperfx.com/

I've tried all the resolutions and the truest to source image in terms of appearance. With out distortion is 1280*1024

Thought? Opinions? 
I set all wallpapers by longpressing an image while using dolphin browser.


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

If you're having issues (everyone is) with the wallpaper resolution, a fix that has worked for me is, download an app called wallpaper switcher from the market, and just set a single wallpaper through there. It's treated like a live wallpaper app, but does the trick as a static, normal wallpaper.

As long as it's a decent resolution, say, greater than 1024 x 1024ish, u should be cool.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## kobra (Sep 7, 2011)

This resolution. Works well and is satisfying. Try it.


----------



## jay_d_ (Jun 13, 2011)

Also might want to try Wallpaper Wizardrii. This worked better than wallpaper switcher as it didn't stretch the wallpaper for me.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## stealth658 (Oct 17, 2011)

The right resolution for Touchpad wallpapers should be 1536x1024 (for portrait mode at least). Try using Wallpaper Set & Save to set the background.


----------

